# .17wsm



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can find one? Or ammo the people at Gander Mountain thought I was speaking in code when I asked if they had any b mags in?

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I saw 10-15 boxes of ammo at the cabelas here a few weeks ago. I didn't inquire about the gun though.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Go to Gun Auction they have both--www.gunbroker.com----------sb*


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Good luck. Every gun that I know of close to here that has touched a customer's hands has been sent back for one problem or another. I've had one on order for months and hope to have it in my hands some time before the new year.


----------

